# Free Book Finds (2018) - No Self Promotion, please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This is free again:

*
The Braque Connection (Book 3) (Genevieve Lenard)*

The first book seems to be perma-free:

*
The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard)*

I highly recommend this series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> This is free again:
> 
> *
> The Braque Connection (Book 3) (Genevieve Lenard)*
> ...


I second that . . . .the most recent one was released last month . . . . Roubaud Connection. I'm about halfway through.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Mind's Eye by Douglas E. Richards. I've read a couple of his other books and liked them, and this one sounds good too. 
NOTE: It's book 1 of a 3 book series.


----------



## sablewriter (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm reading and enjoying  this book and it's free for today (18th) and I think, tomorrow (19th)

It's a Romance Chick-lit with drama and a bit of suspense thrown in, titled: Secrets, Scandals, Desire

Here's the link: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CZPK2JS][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CZPK2JS]


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This is free again:

*
The Dante Connection (Book 2) (Genevieve Lenard)*

As mentioned above:



CS said:


> The first book seems to be perma-free:
> 
> *
> The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard)*
> ...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape by Peter Hedges. Much better than the movie.

LinkMaker doesn't work on this title, so here's a link:

https://smile.amazon.com/Whats-Eating-Gilbert-Grape-Hedges-ebook/dp/B07H14P16S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1541144548&sr=1-2&keywords=what%27s+eating+gilbert+grape


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes it works if you use the ASIN:


----------

